# Worried



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Took Zoe to the vet first thing this morning. She's been very lame and lethargic the last 24 hrs. Just heard from them that she's tested positive on the Snap4DX and her kidney values are elevated which apparently is unusual for a relatively young dog (she's 5). She just seemed so unwell this morning, had a very hard time getting up. Very stiff in her back end. Didn't think I'd ever say it but I hope it's _only_ Lymes. She's been treated for it once before.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Crossing fingers for her and sending prayers.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh beautiful Zoe girl. Sending you lots of healing vibes as this difficult time!
I hope that you bounce back sooner than everyone expects.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Zoe has tested positive.

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and her. 

Hope she's feeling better very soon.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Hope it's not serious.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Zoe and all who love her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, hope it's something easily treated. Sure sounds like Lyme, but the kidney values are a concern for sure.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts that the Lyme responds quickly to the doxie and the kidney values revert to normal quickly.

Zoe girl - you get better hear??


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate Lymes disease. I hope your baby is on the mend soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for her and you!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind wishes, it means a lot to me. We went at 5 pm to pick her up from the vet but the vet felt because of her kidney situation and low platelet count that she should go to the ER vet. She's there for 48 hrs. for hydration, an ultrasound, antibiotics etc. They're waiting for various tests to come back but leaning toward lymes or another TBD, possibly lepto and ultrasound will test for any abnormalities of the kidneys. Fortunately my husband went with me as it was pretty overwhelming.

Actually by this evening she seemed noticeably improved from the way she was this morning. At the ER vet when someone opened the examining room door she darted out into the hall and headed for the front door but in typical Golden fashion she had to stop and greet the family waiting there, where she was apprehended.

On a bittersweet note while we were waiting a man came in to arrange for having his 18 yr. old Golden who was waiting in the car to be put down. So lucky to have him for so long . . . so sad to have to say goodby.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Zoe and hope everything turns out okay, must be such a worry for you.
I've never heard of a golden reaching 18, what a fantastic age! So sad that the man was having to say goodbye soon though


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

Thinking of you and Zoe and hoping that whatever it is, she recovers quickly and is back home with you, safe and sound.

18 years-wow. Somehow it seems like it should make it easier, but I doubt it does.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Zoe improves quickly and they find nothing too serious. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Which eVet - while expensive I really trust & like Cheshire. 

Good luck - bittersweet indeed about the 18 year old ...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope all turns out well for Zoe :crossfing Keep us updated please.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Which eVet - while expensive I really trust & like Cheshire.
> 
> Good luck - bittersweet indeed about the 18 year old ...


She's at Norwalk ER on West Cedar. They were very good to us a few times with Zeke and not too far. The other choice would have been Cornell in Stamford. Her vet said in this case she would recommend either so we went with closer and familiar.

They're doing the ultrasound this morning. Vet says it should give them a better idea of what's going on. The most likely DX's are lepto or Lyme nephritis. Vet say's Lyme nephritis is very rare, < 5% of Lymes cases, and she's never seen it. I made the mistake of checking it on the Internet last night and it seems the symptoms fit and the prognosis is very poor. She's just too young for this.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dear heaven. Lyme nephritis so young is an unbearable thought. Any renal condition is terrible, but this possibility makes me cry. 

Holding you and your sweet girl in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I pray it is not lyme nephritis. For some reason Goldens and Labradors are grossly over-represented in incidence. 
The fact that she was already better does point to a tick borne disease.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am sending prayers for you and Zoe that it is not serious.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just heard from the ER vet that the ultrasound didn't disclose any kidney abnormalities but a small nodule on the liver. Didn't seem concerned about that but kidney values, edema, protein etc. continue to evidence some significant problem. Her condition is "guarded" with evidence of pain in back and belly. We're to go this afternoon to see her and talk to the Drs. about further tests & treatment. They were preparing me for a recommendation of a kidney biopsy and mentioned a chest x-ray to look for fluid buildup in the chest & lungs . Anyone know anything about usefulness, risks, costs etc. of kidney biopsy?? This is all getting very expensive with no real answers, can't really even figure out what questions to ask.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping for Zoe...Prayers for your gal.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When my Sabrina was diagnosed with kidney disease, I consulted a specialist at a school of veterinary medicine. We discussed a biopsy, which would have been expensive, very risky, and very painful for her. The only benefit the doctor said it would offer would have been a firmer diagnosis and prognosis than they could otherwise give me. The treatment would have been the same, regardless. I opted not to have the biopsy done. My girl was 3 a the time and they told me she had 3-6 years left. She died just shy of 8 years old, but it was hemangiosarcoma that took her from me, not the kidney disease.

My heart is aching for you and your sweet girl. I so hope that you get good news.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this - my prayers for you guys.

Kidneys are scary.  Considering her age (relatively young) and her condition - I would see how soon you could get her checked out by a specialist - but whatever you do, all my best and I hope you get answers and get her on her way to recovery soon.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We've visited with Zoe. Initial impression confirmed by this mornings tests were that she had deteriorated, little energy, heavy breathing, some panting but arthritic symptoms seem noticeably improved. We were able to take her out for a walk and she seemed to perk up quite a bit, even got a tiny trot out of her.

We met with an internal medicine specialist who is quite knowledgeable about kidney problems. She gave pretty much the same info on biopsy as GoldensGirl in the comment above and results aren't available for 6 weeks. So we won't be doing that. It's a relief to have a specialist on it although she painted a very serious picture. Things may continue to deteriorate and accelerate rapidly, may level off or improve. She continues at the hospital and we're to talk again tomorrow after the morning tests.

I took some pictures while we were there. I think the ones from outside she looks amazingly good.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Poor baby! I'm praying for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you're going through all this with your beautiful girl. Kidneys really are a big worry, so sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way. Unfortunately Daisy's illness was too far advanced for a kidney biopsy to be needed so I don't have any knowledge on this. I'm glad that you've got a specialist who deals with kidneys available though. Hope that you get some answers soon. She does look really well in herself though, such a pretty golden girl. Keep us posted, we're all here for you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending Zoe as many healing vibes as we can!
Good luck precious Zoe!!


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Sending prayers for your girl hope she improves soon and gets to come home. So sorry you guys are going through this. 

Jana


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Zoe in my prayers, she is so beautiful......Hugs for the both of you!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and Zoe. Many prayers for a successful outcome!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sending good thoughts to you and Zoe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

Praying for Zoe and you!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor baby.
I wish all dog illnesses were cut and dried so we could know what we are dealing with and make clear decision. Alas, that is not always the case, which makes our babies illness all the more frustratingly sad.
I hope Zoe is able to come home soon and be with you. 
And of course that things improve 
My best wishes.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Talked to the hospital a little while ago. Zoe's kidney values got a little worse overnight but otherwise seems unchanged from yesterday. Prognosis is poor. We're bringing her home late this afternoon with antibiotics, bp meds, pain meds and aspirin(?) Need to get Pepsid AC to go with that cocktail. The hydration she's been receiving doesn't seem to be helping and apparently there's nothing more to be done at this point. They recommended recheck with the specialist later in the week. She's having a chest x-ray to rule out cancer as the trigger or complicating factor. Prayers for her improvement would be appreciated.


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Keeping you and Zoe in my prayers. Hope she starts improving once she is home. 

Jana


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you. Prayers for your gal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Still praying....

I'm so sorry you and she are going through this. Do you have a special KD diet to feed her? They just sent her home....?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am sending continued prayers & good thoughts. I was so hoping you would see major improvement - just out of curiosity - Zoe is not fed one of the dog foods that have been recalled, has she? If she has, you might be able to get some help with the bills.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way. I'm sure that Zoe will be happy to be home where she belongs and hope that things start to improve when she's back with you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping things begin to improve when she comes home.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

More prayers sent for you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Praying Zoe gets better.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Praying for you both..


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Praying for Zoe!! I hope she improves once she is home.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a bit of an update. Zoe' home. Prognosis at release from hospital was "poor". The most obvious signs to me that things aren't right are the swelling of her feet and lower legs and lethargy. She's been mostly sleeping. On the plus side: her appetite for everything other than her traditional kibble is very good, her stiffness is improved quite a bit, ultrasound of kidneys showed no problems, chest xray showed no evidence of cancer, pee & poop are close to normal, & so far she's taking & seems to tolerate her meds w/o problems. She seemed reasonably interested in a walk this morning and gave a neighbor we ran into an enthusiastic greeting. 

Quant C6 Lyme's test, Lepto and urine culture test are still pending. We are to revisit specialist at the end of the week.

It's been very hard but the sun has been out today and I'm trying to stay in the moment as the dogs do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts & prayers are with you & Zoe. 

I have walked a similar path with kidney scares and Lepto testing and it is very scary .. I am sorry you are going through this and I do hope they find something treatable ...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this...poor beautiful Zoe! I hope you get real answers soon and that she will do better now that she is at home again...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor Zoe...so, so sorry she has to go thru this. Glad she's home with you. Sending prayers for recovery. Do your best to live in the moment.

((((hugs))))


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your beautiful Zoe. Please know I'm praying for her and for you also.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Well yesterday was a good day for Zoe, she ate well, took her meds, definitely was more alert and energetic. We had a couple of good walks, not long but she was more like herself.

Lepto test came back negative. You know it's not good when the vet seems disappointed about a negative test for lepto. Urine culture also negative. Lymes is still pending. 

Yesterday I was convinced that she was getting better. This morning she was sick at 6 am and again at 10am, had a hard time getting her to take her meds. She was sick again a half hour later and hasn't eaten her breakfast. She is drinking water and the edema seems noticeably improved. We have another appt. with the specialist on Saturday. This morning I'm wondering if that's soon enough.

We were given some cerenia, an anti nausea med, but after reading the instructions and warning I decided to hold off on that. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No advice on the drugs

Just wanted to send hugs and prayers...the daily rollercoaster is so draining and worrying. So sorry.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Poor Zoe. Poor you. We'll be praying for you both.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No advice, but checking in...i really hope they find out what is wrong with her, you must be so worried. She is such a young girl, what can be happening to her?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hugs ... no advice on the drug just stopped in to see haw both of you are doing


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Storming the heavens with prayers for you and Zoe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that she had a slightly better day and I hope that you might be able to get some advice from the specialist.
Daisy was on anti-nausea medication. She first had it introduced to her drip when she was on IV fluids at the vet and then she had anti sickness tablets, unfortunately they had no effect on her whatsoever as her condition was way too advanced and she refused to eat anything. You must be beside yourself with worry  so sorry that you're going through this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've used Cerenia, also know several dogs at the pet hotel who have used it, with very good results. The only side effect that we saw was a decreased appetite, not sure if it was from the meds, or just from what was ailing them in the first place.
I'm glad to hear the lepto test was negative. Hoping you get some answers soon.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

inge said:


> ...i really hope they find out what is wrong with her, you must be so worried. She is such a young girl, what can be happening to her?


At her discharge on Sunday we were told that her prognosis is "poor" and tests indicate she's losing protein from her kidneys. Possible causes are lyme nephritis, glomerulonephritis, or deposition of a protein called amyloid. Without a kidney biopsy there is no way to definitively diagnose these conditions. As mentioned up thread she won't be getting a kidney biopsy. The specialist was leaning toward glomerulonephritis but we're thinking that the extreme lameness and lethargy as the first symptoms looks like a lyme thing. We're supposed to see the specialist Saturday. Her kidney values will be rechecked then and the Quant C6 lyme test should be back.

I told her she's gotta get better. She's just heading into the prime age for her therapy work and we were hoping to make some progress on getting that CD.

We did have some nice time outside today, a beautiful clear day, and she was enjoying laying in the grass and getting some sun on her belly, then moved to the shade where she looked very regal laying in the sphinx type way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am late to this thread, just wanted you to know that you and Zoe are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry that you and your beautiful girl are going through this.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on you and Zoe. I am sorry you do not have any answers yet. I will continue to keep Zoe in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We were given some cerenia, an anti nausea med, but after reading the instructions and warning I decided to hold off on that. Anyone have any experience with it?


Cerenia is the 'gold standard' of nausea treatments.

Our boy took it while he was on chemo. It was a lifesaver, literally. 

All the best to you and a quick recovery for Zoe


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending extra healing hugs for Zoe today!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, sending prayers for Zoe, hope you get some answers very soon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is she today?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

TheZ's said:


> We were given some cerenia, an anti nausea med, but after reading the instructions and warning I decided to hold off on that. Anyone have any experience with it?


Cerenia was a lifesaver when Trouble had pancreatitis. I've used it on a couple of my dogs now, and can't say enough good about it.

Fingers crossed for Zoe! Every time one of my dogs tests positive for Lyme Disease, my mind immediately goes to this


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Best wishes and prayers continue for your Zoe.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for your thoughts, prayers and shared info. It really means a lot.

We're definitely on the roller coaster. This morning Zoe refused all food and meds but took some water. I did give the Cerenia yesterday afternoon and she hasn't been sick since. The lymes test came back as active infection. Specialist said bring her in for retest of kidney function and if it's above a certain level we'll basically know it's not worth continuing treatment and we're basically at the end of the road.

We had a little time outside, the weather has continued to be beautiful and she asked for a little of the turkey I was having at lunch. She perked up when I told her we were going for a ride in the car and jumped into the car easily. She was actually happy when she recognized the animal hospital and trotted right in. She did her friendly greeting for the staff and people in the waiting room. I'm thinking . . . is this a dog that needs to be put down in the next few days??

The specialist was pleased to see her condition and noted the definite improvement in edema. She had samples taken but said she wanted to send them out to the lab to make sure there were no errors in the tests. I'm to call tomorrow afternoon for the results. 

Meanwhile Zoe was brought out from the back with "the cone" on. She's developed an unrelated infection from licking her privates. She's on a different antibiotic for that, Baytril . . . pills are quite large. I have no idea how I'm going to get all these meds into her. The Dr. said to hold her mouth open and put them down if necessary . . . she's got to have them. A glimmer of hope . . . she said sometimes a dog can fight it if it's caught early enough. She recommended rerunning the lepto titer in 2 weeks if she holds on that long.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh I wish you could have gotten more concrete answers...the wait in "wait and see" is so gut-wrenching.

But the good thing is: she's still with you. Where there's life, there is hope.

Sending you tons of prayers and hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for updating us. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way. It's heartbreaking when they refuse their food, but try and stay positive and hopefully things will start to improve.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge prayers and good wishes sent across to you and Zoe, we are thinking of you x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts for improved test results .... selfishly, I would love seeing her again and so want her all better.

Cyber hugs.



TheZ's said:


> Thanks to all for your thoughts, prayers and shared info. It really means a lot.
> 
> We're definitely on the roller coaster. This morning Zoe refused all food and meds but took some water. I did give the Cerenia yesterday afternoon and she hasn't been sick since. The lymes test came back as active infection. Specialist said bring her in for retest of kidney function and if it's above a certain level we'll basically know it's not worth continuing treatment and we're basically at the end of the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pills? If hiding them in a chunk of cheese didn't work, putting them in a glob of peanut butter and placing that in the back of Andy's mouth worked well. He couldn't spit them out easily since the peanut butter helped it stick so he had to swallow.

Many of us have had goldens who were really sick a few times, but got well. Have hope  It's going to take a couple days for Zoe's GI tract to settle down. I was surprised to learn dogs need help when they've been vomiting, as there's something about their GI tracts that don't stop the contractions like ours do.

Sending super positive healing vibes your way


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Still keeping you in my prayers.....  

@pills - I put them to the back of the dogs' tongues and quickly follow with treats. It doesn't work trying to hide the pills. The dogs find them and eat around them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone posted this on another thread a couple weeks ago. Could be factual


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Keep on doing what you're doing with her. Sometimes TBD's take a long time to respond to treatment. My heart dog, Reuben, had erlichiosis nine years ago, just before the SNAP4 test was introduced. He presented with lameness and depression - and also developed kidney issues. It took a while to diagnose. We were on a real roller coaster for several weeks and didn't expect him to survive (he was bleeding heavily from his nose Thanksgiving Day). A few days later he brought me his bone and he SLOWLY recovered. He lived another six years and died of old age. He was on a kidney diet the last year of his life but otherwise remained quite healthy. Have you tried liverwurst with the pills?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to all including the suggestions on pill taking and to those who've shared info. on similar experiences. This morning I resorted to putting the meds in the back of Zoe's mouth and holding it closed till she swallowed. It worked but I hate doing that. She's taking water and a little turkey and ham from my hand but nothing else.

Results from yesterday's test show the kidney function pretty much stable but evidencing significant kidney damage. Right now she's basically day to day with a prognosis of 6 months if her eating can be improved. We're to start mercazipine which may stimulate appetite and analapro to help with the kidney function.

Feeling overwhelmed right now but remember advice from a colleague years ago when dealing with a difficult situation ". . . you've got to pace yourself" to get through this. Daughter is coming for the weekend. She's always been very close to the dogs and is prepared that this may be goodbye.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Have you tried green tripe? Stinks to high Heaven but they do like to eat it. I got ours thru Amazon.com

I smells like cow pucky. Basically it is cow pucky BEFORE it exits the cow.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Pacing yourself is great advice. 

I so hope that your daughter's visit is the boost that Zoe needs to zoom into an upward swing. More prayers sent for you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I realize that what's wrong with Zoe is totally different, but a couple of thoughts of things that have helped my Tiny.
Can you try B12 injections? Since she is not eating, she is probably severely B12 deficient. It makes a world of difference for Tiny, both in how she feels, and in her appetite.
Perhaps a little baked fish would appeal to her. Some mild white fish like cod, pollock, etc. seems to appeal to a lot of dogs whose appetite is off. 
Have they talked about giving her sub-Q fluids to flush her kidneys out? Is that even an option with the edema?
Continuing to send many good thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

More prayers sad for your beautiful girl, keeping everything crossed for you both x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mirtazapine helped with appetite when Andy needed it. IMO, the B12 shots helped even morein both the appetite and energy departments. When I couldn't get him interested in food I found baked Parmesan chicken breasts (available at most grocery stores) would usually get his nose going and mouth interested. 90% of taste is smell. Maybe give that a try too.

Fingers crossed and prayers said for Zoe


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Will have to check out the B12 injections. I recall seeing you all talk about them in Tiny's case etc. And the green tripe, I remember thinking . . . thank heavens I don't need that. The mention of smell is interesting. I have been noticing that if I'm cooking or eating something that smells good she'll be a little interested. She's had this evening's meds and a couple little treats and right now I have a pot of homemade chicken rice soup/stew cooking for her. She had a little carrot as I was preparing it. Normally she loves carrots. So here's hoping.

She's really such a good girl, I hate to see her like this. As we sat in the waiting room yesterday I was thinking about how lucky we've been to have her. Her temperament is so easy, sweet and calm and she's so lovely. As people with other types of dogs came through, admittedly some quite sick, I kept thinking . . . why would they have that dog when they could have a Golden?

eta: Didn't mean that to sound elitist. Those other dogs are lucky to have owners who care for them and I'm sure the owners love their dogs. I just love my Golden.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This may already have been suggested, but. When one of mine resist pill taking (luckily not often), I put the pill in something wettish and tasty like wet dog food or peanut butter, open their mouth and place the blob with pill far back in their throat, then hold the mouth closed while gently stroking their throat. You mentioned holding the mouth closed, but this might make it easier for Zoe. Sending best wishes for her appetite.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The reason I asked about the sub-Q fluids (you can learn to do it at home) is that I've maintained cats that way for several months, with a good quality of life, after they were diagnosed with terminal kidney failure. So something to ask about. You can get lactated ringers IV solution, and give her fluids once or twice a day under the skin by her neck. It helps take some of the toxicity off the kidneys. Not a solution, but can be a good interim measure.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope Zoe is eating her stew right now.
Poor sweetie.
I know what u meant, not being elitist.
Some of us who have Goldens cant imagine ever having another breed.
I love all dogs, and have had about 20 different kind, but from now til then, it will only be Gold for me. They are just part human I think.
Kisses to your baby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a decent article about giving sub-Q fluids to a dog. I didn't buy an IV bag stand, I just hung it on a hook in the basement. 

Subcutaneous Fluid Administration in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals

and here's an interesting looking site:

My dog has just been diagnosed with renal disease


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Zoe.
The B12 injection is a good idea. Daisy was given it, but again as she was so poorly sadly it didn't make any difference to her. However, I have read about it working wonders for some dogs so definitely could be worth trying for Zoe.
You're so right goldens are a very special breed. I have another couple of favourite breeds, but after having our first golden 5 years ago I will never look back...they're the best!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm praying for your girl!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Here's a decent article about giving sub-Q fluids to a dog. I didn't buy an IV bag stand, I just hung it on a hook in the basement.
> 
> Subcutaneous Fluid Administration in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Will check this out in the morning. She was given fluids intravenously last Friday and over the weekend in the hospital. I think that actually may have been what brought on the edema since we hadn't noticed it before taking her in.

My daughter coaxed her to eat some chicken from her hand while we were eating this evening but she hadn't touched her bowl of chicken & rice stew. At about 9:30 we gave her the Mirtazapine in some liverwurst. Short while later she started looking for some bites of our cookies and looked unhappy that I was emptying her uneaten bowl. I put some of it back and she ate most of it and took some peanuts from my husband. We're wondering if the Mirtazapine could work that fast (30 - 40 minutes) or we were witnessing a miracle? If she pulls through this she's going to be irreparably spoiled.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

More prayers for your gal. The Mirtazapine does work quick, worked wonders for Tucker. Comforting thought of them having a full belly.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Things seem a bit better today. Zoe was interested enough in liverwurst that getting her morning meds in her wasn't really a problem. Hope her interest in liverwurst continues although I'm guessing too much of it could be another problem. She shared some of the family breakfast of scrambled eggs and ham, a tiny bit of wheat toast and a few Charlie Bears during the day. Not really enough but a big improvement from yesterday. For some reason she's most interested in meat and not interested in anything with cheese or wheat. 

It's been a great help to have my daughter here. She slept by Zoe last night and took her out at 4am, so I could get a good night's sleep, first one in over a week, and has been keeping an eye on her today so I can do a few things.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts sent over to you and sweet Zoe tonight x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread, thoughts and prayers to you and Miss Zoe. 
* I am praying that Zoe has the chance to be irreparably spoiled!

Hugs from NC, Dawn*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with Zoe and your family. I hope she starts to feel better everyday.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Praying for you all. Hang on Zoe...the spoiling has just begun!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread but I am praying, along with everyone else, for you and your girl.


I don't know what else to say - I'm not in that dissimilar a situation. I'm meeting with a kidney specialist (down at animal medical center in NYC for what it's worth) next Sunday and I've already been told that we will need to do a kidney biopsy. I had no idea results would take so long! UGH this is so freaking frustrating! What the heck is going on?!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Lennap said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread but I am praying, along with everyone else, for you and your girl.
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to say - I'm not in that dissimilar a situation. I'm meeting with a kidney specialist (down at animal medical center in NYC for what it's worth) next Sunday and I've already been told that we will need to do a kidney biopsy. I had no idea results would take so long! UGH this is so freaking frustrating! What the heck is going on?!


Don't know whether you saw the comments up thread about kidney biopsy. It takes 6 weeks to get results and there are significant risks. Zoe was deemed not a good candidate and you need to start treatment before biopsy results are available anyway. The internist who is treating Zoe is supposed to be quite knowledgeable about kidney problems. When I inquired about whether more specialized expertise was available, I was told if I wanted a second opinion Animal Medical Center in NYC would be the place to go, that they have a whole department dedicated to kidney problems. Hope your situation is not as serious as Zoe's.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Don't know whether you saw the comments up thread about kidney biopsy. It takes 6 weeks to get results and there are significant risks. Zoe was deemed not a good candidate and you need to start treatment before biopsy results are available anyway. The internist who is treating Zoe is supposed to be quite knowledgeable about kidney problems. When I inquired about whether more specialized expertise was available, I was told if I wanted a second opinion Animal Medical Center in NYC would be the place to go, that they have a whole department dedicated to kidney problems. Hope your situation is not as serious as Zoe's.


I did see those comments and they freaked me out! Remy is not in the same place Zoe is - and I cannot tell you how sorry I am for what you are going through with Zoe.

Remy's albumin is low and he has protein in his urine and this was first discovered June 1 - since then I've been trying everything in my power. Holistic Vets, supplements, monthly testing, but with no improvement. In fact a slight worsening this past round of tests. 

Apparently according to his test results, he should be appearing as you have described Zoe - but he doesn't know that. He is energetic, eating, etc. So I am hoping and praying to figure out what this is, and that it is treatable, before he turns the same corner.

I will be seeing the head of the head of the renal medicine department, so hopefully I'll be going to the right place.

I am aggressively praying for both our pups and families!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending hugs and prayers for both your pups! And hope you get answer in NY, Len.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just an update. Zoe and our daughter had lots of good time together over the weekend. DD got Zoe interested in a little play and helped with her meds and a little grooming. Unfortunately she had to go back to Philly first thing this morning. We're really missing her.

The second dose of mirtazapine seemed to make Zoe quite agitated, fast shallow breathing, fast heartbeat etc. so she hasn't had it in about 36 hrs. Hasn't had the Cerenia either. Was sick after getting up this morning but with some difficulty got her necessary meds in her. Her infection in the area of her "privates" seems to have cleared, wondering if she picked that up in the hospital. I think they said it was a staph type infection. Need to touch base with them this morning about meds etc. I can't believe we went from having what seemed like a healthy dog 2 weeks ago to our current situation with an array of 9 different meds on the kitchen counter.

Eating yesterday was better, still seems only interested in protein. At various times besides the liverwurst used with the meds she had a little ham, chicken, a whole salmon patty and a little steak, all fed by hand.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's an idea a vet gave us long ago about giving pills to a sick dog:

Make a "Slucie" - i.e. dissolve the pill in a large syringe of warm water. 

- Pull the plunger off the syringe
- Drop in a partially broken up pill 
- Add warm water
- Put the plunger back in and turn it upside down and slowly get the air out by depressing the plunger very slowly
- Shake it up until the pill dissolves
- Administer the liquid mixture

That seemed to work better for us when they couldn't hold down food very well.

Praying for you guys and sending super positive vibes


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just seeing this. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this.
Cerenia was a lifesaver in helping with nausea, but if I remember correctly it can't be given more than 4 days in a row.
Also mirtazapine helped wonders for appetite.
The other wonder drug that has helped my guys was carafate. It's a slurry you give that coats the stomach and helps with nausea.

For food, tripe was the only thing Bear would eat towards the end.
Also, the vet diet A/D was the only thing one of my cats would eat. And I mean she gobbled it up after not wanting food in weeks!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so glad your daughter and Zoe had a good weekend. I wish you guys nothing but many, many more of those!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*



Lennap said:


> I did see those comments and they freaked me out! Remy is not in the same place Zoe is - and I cannot tell you how sorry I am for what you are going through with Zoe.
> 
> Remy's albumin is low and he has protein in his urine and this was first discovered June 1 - since then I've been trying everything in my power. Holistic Vets, supplements, monthly testing, but with no improvement. In fact a slight worsening this past round of tests.
> 
> ...



Praying for Remy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Z's*

The Z's

Praying for sweet Zoey!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Each day seems to have it's challenges. Zoe was sick to her stomach this morning so I've given her Cerenia and mirtazapine. She's had her meds and a while ago ate a fair amount of chicken with some rice. Sadly she's noticeably lost weight.

My skill at giving meds is slowly improving with the help of some of the comments above. Thanks to those who have given suggestions. It's a beautiful day here and I'm thinking of an outdoor bath for Zoe, she doen't smell that great with all that's been going on. She seems to prefer getting outside so I'm hoping it will go ok.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts sent over to you and beautiful Zoe x


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It is a beautiful day, enjoy it with your special girl! HUGS!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope Zoe's bath went okay. Thinking of you!


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Prayers and good thought for Zoe and your family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope you and Zoë had a wonderful day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know you've sure had your plate full so to speak, but have you had a chance to ask the vet about sub-Q fluids?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I know you've sure had your plate full so to speak, but have you had a chance to ask the vet about sub-Q fluids?


I agree this is worth asking. I did sub-Q fluids with a cat and she stayed around for years! My friend's maltese was diagnosed with Kidney Disease at around 3 years of age and with sub-Q fluids lasted another 8. Hey you never know!

Meanwhile I am so glad sweet Zoe ate this morning! WOOHOO for that! I hope she loved her bath outside and the two of you had a wonderful day.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I know you've sure had your plate full so to speak, but have you had a chance to ask the vet about sub-Q fluids?


Thank you for thinking of us and making this suggestion. I had a chance to read the article you linked about the sub-Q fluids. Sadly, I just don't have the nursing skills to be hooking up drip bags at home and sticking needles into Zoe. It's hard enough for me to get the meds into her. I expect I'll be talking to the specialist in the next day or so and will ask about the B12 and sub-Q fluids.

We're having our ups and downs. I think a lot of the time I'm in denial about this. Sometimes giving the meds is a real struggle other times seems to go fairly smoothly. Her energy level is very low unless someone shows up and gives her attention. Her eating is still quite limited, only eats when hand fed and what she'll eat one day doesn't seem to appeal to her the next. In the last few days we've moved from salmon to ground lamb to veal marsala. She would have eaten all of my veal last night if I'd given it to her. For the most part still won't touch rice, potatoes, pasta, cheese or anything but meat or fish.

She often seems very balky if I try to walk her, with bursts of energy then doesn't want to move. She was able to jump into the car yesterday with no problem and accompany me on a few little errands and a little time at the park. She made friends with a couple little boys who were so sweet with her but wasn't as interested in a male borzoi who was very insistent about wanting to play.

The bath went well the other day. Actually easier than usual because she wasn't so wiggly. I let her lay on the deck and air dry and took the opportunity to wash her bedding and a few toys so everything is nice and fresh at least for the time being. Trying to just stay focused on today.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Zoe, it really is so sad when they won't eat. Glad that her bath went well. Take it a day at a time and live for the moment.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If the vet thinks sub-Q fluids are a good idea, please consider having the tech teach you to do it. Maybe they could do it once or twice for you (it takes about 10 minutes) and you could see if it helps her.
It's easier than giving pills. Really really. 
They may not even think it's a good idea for her, though.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Spoke to the internist this afternoon and she said sub-Q fluids weren't appropriate in Zoe's case and that they're most helpful for smaller animals (under 15 lbs.). Also didn't think B12 was indicated in Zoe's case.

We were thinking she seemed improved but she got sick this evening and lost what she'd eaten and probably her meds.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry. I don't have any useful advice, just wanted to say how sorry I am that Zoe's not feeling well and you are going through all this.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Praying Zoe gets better soon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you this morning and praying for Zoe.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

More prayers said for Zoe today x


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Going to get more Cerenia (anti nausea) and mirtazapine (apetite stimulant) this morning. She's still got 14 more days of minocycline for the Lymes but has finished the Baytril. My layman's view is that the antibiotics are a significant factor in the stomach upset and lack of appetite. If she makes it through the antibiotics we're going to have a big party.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are still with you and Zoe!! I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ask your vet about carafate. You give it half an hour after meds.
My understanding is that it coats the stomach to help with nausea.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear she's still not doing well. I agree about the meds. probably causing a lot of the lack of appetite/nausea issues. It happened to my Tiny, too.
Drat about the sub-Q fluids and B12. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Made the mistake of spending sometime last night on the Internet reading about about kidney disease in dogs . . . extremely depressing and I've been feeling hopeless ever since. Zoe seems to benefit some from the cerenia and mirtazapine but is continuing with very low appetite and low energy, water intake is quite a bit higher than normal which goes with kidney problems. Talked to our regular vet yesterday. She's been very nice about checking in from time to time. She said the nausea and appetite problems are related to both the kidney problems and the antibiotics, perhaps a 50/50 causation.

We're having another beautiful early fall day so I think we'll get out and see if we can't get perked up a bit.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Kidney disease is a horrible thing to have to deal with and when you start reading up online it does seem very grim. However, I researched lots when Daisy was ill and found lots of stories about dogs living for many years with kidney failure. 

Take it a day at a time. You're doing everything you possibly can for Zoe and she knows that. Hope that you have had a better day today and that her time outside perked her up a little.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm praying your girl will improve, when the antibiotics are finished, and be back to herself.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

There is no denying it, it is tough. Where there is life there is hope.
I had a cat with kidney issues. He eventually died from something completely different at a decent age. 

Just remember that Zoe has youth on her side and a solid golden retriever spirit

Continuing to send prayers of strength and joy to Zoe and her family.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no words of comfort for you, other than my heart goes out to you. Both you and Zoe are in my prayers. HUGS


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this.
I agree with Doug, where there is life there is hope.
Even with a poor prognosis, nothing is set in stone. Just read some of the stories here. Reno living almost 2 years with hemangiosarcoma is a perfect example!
I had a diabetic cat that lived 11 years after diagnosis and died at 17yrs old.
Each case is individual


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*



TheZ's said:


> Made the mistake of spending sometime last night on the Internet reading about about kidney disease in dogs . . . extremely depressing and I've been feeling hopeless ever since. Zoe seems to benefit some from the cerenia and mirtazapine but is continuing with very low appetite and low energy, water intake is quite a bit higher than normal which goes with kidney problems. Talked to our regular vet yesterday. She's been very nice about checking in from time to time. She said the nausea and appetite problems are related to both the kidney problems and the antibiotics, perhaps a 50/50 causation.
> 
> We're having another beautiful early fall day so I think we'll get out and see if we can't get perked up a bit.


Praying for Zoe and you!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping you and Zoe had a good weekend!!:wave:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe seemed somewhat improved Saturday afternoon and Sunday, definite improvement in appetite. For the first time in days she actually ate some food from her bowl and took a few treats. She's been having the mirtazapine so don't know how much of the appetite is related to that. She definitely enjoys getting outside and although not very active is much more alert.

I haven't been doing much for the last 2 weeks but tending to Zoe's needs but we took a break yesterday and went to a Paul Simon & Harry Connick Jr. concert at the local high school auditorium (if you can believe that). They both live locally and it was in honor of our first responders who've had a tough couple of years and to support a local group organized to help seniors stay in their homes. It was incredibly, unbelievably good and really lifted my spirits.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad Zoe is hanging tough and u got out for a bit.
It is extremely draining caring for sick babies (human or fur).
Sometimes a much needed respite can be so helpful.

The internet can be a wonderful bounty of info.
It can also be TMI.
Whenever I go on to research a particular malady, there are so many alarming articles that I feel doomed by the time I am done reading. Its best in small doses, especially if u are worn down.

Kisses to your girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Take your cues from Zoe. Live in the moment and enjoy every day. None of us knows which one will be the last one.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Just read it all. Thinking about Zoe.. Wishing her a good appetite.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Zoe, so many of us who've never met you love you, baby girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Zoe and hope that you have a good day together.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending special thoughts and wishes across to you and Zoe x


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and wishes. It really is a comfort.

Zoe seems to be holding her own. We had a little outing in the car yesterday. She was able to jump in and out with no problem and no sign of car sickness. Appetite is still a problem but she seemed happy to have baked flounder last night (as long as it was hand fed). 

Thought I'd post a few pictures of the princess. Because she's got so much coat (actually way less than normal) you can't see how thin she's gotten and you can see the sadness in her eyes. That's DD with her when she was here a week or so ago.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I've been following this thread for awhile without posting. I do think the fact that she's holding her own is a positive sign.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your lovely photos, she's such a beautiful girl and it's evident how much her and your daughter love each other. Glad to hear that she had an outing in the car, and the fact that she felt well enough to jump in and out on her own is also a good sign. Aslong as you're managing to get some food into her it doesn't matter if you're hand feeding, it will keep her strong and fighting against this. Sending her golden hugs from me and Sammy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh what a sweetheart. She is beautiful.
We are all cheering you on little one, wishing you well, one day, one step at a time


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I must tell you, they are both gorgeous! I am so happy to read of the improvements you have been able to achieve. Together we will beat the odds!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Every day is such a blessing. Jumping in and out of the car...wow, she's fighting. Continuing to pray for you both.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sending you and Zoe super positive vibes. Every day is a gift.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Still having our ups and downs. She had a fair amount of food mostly chicken late yesterday but lost it all in the evening. She seemed embarrassed to throw up in the house. She's such a lady and is not used to having any kind of accident in the house. I think she's learned that if she's going to be sick to do it on the wood floor and not a rug which I appreciate.

Continued my Internet reading on Lymes and nephritis today. It seems that there's still a lot they don't know. As mentioned above by Hotel4dogs, apparently labs and Goldens are somewhat more likely (although it happens rarely) to have kidney complications with Lymes and some think it's somehow related to their immune system.

Anyway, she seems to want to get outside now. I've been putting off any walk this afternoon because it's unusually warm. They were predicting 85 degrees but there's lots of shade now so I guess we'll give it a try.

Again thanks to all for your concern.

eta: We took the walk slowly and it was ok but Miss Zoe who won't eat kibble and won't eat rice and needs to be hand fed her meat and fish was trying to grab and chew every broken stick and grass patty she could find. She's been nibbling on deer and rabbit poop in the yard too if she can find it before I see it. Sorry for the rant. Needless to say I'm annoyed and worried by this.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Extra special prayers and wishes sent over to you and Zoe, you have so many people rooting for you all over the world right now x


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry for all the worries.
Pictures are sweet, your daughter and Zoe are both lovely.
But she does look sad 
I wish things will straighten out for you soon.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Reading your update. The first thing that came to mind when you said she was trying to eat deer and rabbit poop was maybe she needs some smelly food?!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

SandyK said:


> Reading your update. The first thing that came to mind when you said she was trying to eat deer and rabbit poop was maybe she needs some smelly food?!


It did remind me of the suggested green tripe but we're not going there, at least not now. Many Goldens do seem to be attracted by deer and rabbit poop but fortunately she's never been interested in rolling in it.

Zoe's appetite early yesterday was poor. It picked up later in the day and inspired by the meatloaf suggested for Tiny, I cooked some ground beef for her and she gobbled it up. (Thank you Danny.)

Yesterday morning I took her to see our competition obedience trainer. I knew if anything would make her happy, seeing Margie would and it did. Just a brief visit for some love and attention. It was so good to see Zoe wiggling around and really wagging her tail. But even the brief visit seemed to wear her out.

I'm trying not to think too much about all the time & effort, to say nothing of money, we've put into training Zoe for therapy work and obedience. Her heeling improved over the summer and I was hoping she'd make progress on her CD this fall. Actually the obedience training has helped with handling her since she's been sick and I've learned a lot. During the summer she worked in a library Read program and I was hoping we'd find one to participate in during the fall and winter.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone described green tripe to me as 'crack for dogs'. Proved to be true in our house. When that failed, Parmesan chicken breasts (Kroger sells them frozen) got the old nose and appetite going, since smell is 90% of taste for dogs.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and zoe. After going through renal failure with Daisy I know what a tough time you're having  What you said about Zoe being embarrassed being sick inside reminded me of daisy, she was exactly the same. Daisy wanted to spend alot of time outside too, I think she was worried she'd have an accident inside as she was a very clean girl. We used to spend hours sitting outside with her letting her admire the view and say hi to the other dogs to perk her up. Sending lots of positibe thoughts your way and hoping you have a better day with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When poor appetite is a concern, sometimes regular injections of vitamin B-12 can help. It worked wonders for my Charlie when seizure meds suppressed his appetite.

If handling canned green tripe is a turn off, the dried variety might do the trick for Zoe and not cause you distress. Hotel4dogs uses this trick with her Tiny. I think the brand she uses is Evanger's: Pet Food Products | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.

Hugs to you...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> . . . What you said about Zoe being embarrassed being sick inside reminded me of daisy, she was exactly the same.* Daisy wanted to spend alot of time outside too,* I think she was worried she'd have an accident inside as she was a very clean girl. *We used to spend hours sitting outside with her letting her admire the view and say hi to the other dogs to perk her up. . .*
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This sounds just like Zoe. After reading it I went back to read Daisy's story which is so tragic. She was so young and such a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry. Thank you for your interest in Zoe.

_GoldensGirl,_ thanks for the suggestion about B12. I've asked the specialist about it and she said it wasn't indicated in Zoe's case.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> _GoldensGirl,_ thanks for the suggestion about B12. I've asked the specialist about it and she said it wasn't indicated in Zoe's case.


It seems a lot of vets, like human physicians, still haven't embraced the use of natural aids.

If she won't give you B12, you may want to ask your regular vet to give her a shot. We've used it on a few of our dogs when they had serious illnesses. Gave them a pep in their step and helped with appetite too.

Zoe's a special gal, and you're a special mom to care for her like you do


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm onboard with the B12....can you possibly ask your vet if she thinks it would be harmful, or just thinks it wouldn't do any good? If she just thinks it wouldn't do any good, perhaps you can make a case for trying it anyway.
I'm sorry if I (we!) sound pushy about the B12, but the difference it has made for my 2 dogs has been just short of miraculous.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You all have me convinced to give it a try with the regular vet. I remember when my mother was failing a Dr. suggested checking her B12 level and supplementing if necessary. As I recall, it definitely made a difference.

Zoe's holding on. Appetite seems slightly improved but the last 2 nights she's lost her dinner . . . may have to get more Cerenia. Unfortunately it's quite expensive.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It was about 12 years ago one of our goldens who was suffering from leukemia when we adopted him got B12 shots. The difference was remarkable. He had more energy and appetite. Night and day 

Here's a heck of a good price for Cerenia online:

Buy Cerenia Tablets Online at Discount Prices

Just get your vet to write you a script with refills. All you'll need to do is scan and send or fax it. We saved a ton of money ordering some of Andy's meds online, primarily the liver support, Denamarin, which we ordered from http://www.idealpetx.com/Denamarin-Large-Dog-425mg-30ct_p_91.html

Hang in there. You have people from all over the world who love Zoe and send super positive vibes your way


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful photos of Zoe and DD. Ask about sucralfate, ondansetron as well. B12 often makes pets feel better. One of our techs has been treating her friend's 100 pound dog in kidney failure with subcutaneous fluids for well over one year. That and the meds have kept him going. Initially he was quite sick. Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I grew up outside of Philly. My younger son is there now. Headed home now from Parents Weekend.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ondansetron(Zofran) is not expensive and is anti nausea.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Sally's Mom_, really appreciate your input, will be speaking with Zoe's vet about it.

Zoe's gotten so thin. She weighed in at 60 lbs. on Sept. 13, the day we first took her to the vet. She had been 62 in the spring and the thought was that if she was going to jump for obedience maybe she could lose a couple of lbs. So I wasn't too worried but now she feels so boney especially in her back and hips and the view of her back from above looks like the underweight silhouette on those weight charts.

Her appetite does seem a little better, she'll actually take an occasional Charlie Bear treat and has come a few times to see what I'm taking out of the refrigerator. She's doing a little playing with her toys and chewing her nylabone, neither of which she had been doing. I'm not a natural optimist but I can't help but find some hope in these little things.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Another believer in B12 here - I have a 20 year old feline pet sitting client who has got to be on his 13th life because of fluids and B12. 

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. Hugs to sweet Zoe.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a little update. The last couple of days have been more ups and downs. The downs are lack of appetite and vomiting as well as periods of lethargy. The ups are periods of better energy and some interest in food and treats. After giving mirtazapine this morning Zoe's appetite seemed much better and she seemed more like herself.

The highlight of the last couple of days was an unexpected visit from our old mailman. He heard that Zoe was sick and stopped by to see her. He's been a great favorite of Zoe's. She was so excited that she forgot she was sick, grabbed the milkbone he was offering, wolfed it down, and danced around in circles for him. I was so touched by his concern. He mentioned that he had recently lost his own 13 yr. old Golden to cancer.

Zoe's also been interested in a baby who's been out on our street in a stroller with her caregiver the last few days when we're out there. Zoe wanted to walk alongside the baby and the baby got all upset when we didn't stay with them.

Zoe's regular vet has deferred to the specialist on medications etc. so for now we're continuing with the existing meds. etc. We're counting down the days on the antibiotics, about 5 to go. In a week or so we'll go back to have kidney values rechecked. Yesterday I was wondering if she'd be with us next week. Today I'm wondering if she needs to go back for a recheck. Never quite sure what each day will hold.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad the roller coaster seems to be on the upswing. I wish I had a better recall on Reuben's ups and downs when he had erlichiosis - I think it took a good 5 or 6 weeks until we thought he was really going to survive. Every inch was a milestone. God bless Zoe - love to your special girl.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know all about the "ups and downs". Very stressful !

Your update sounds very hopeful - some nice news.

I am keeping good thoughts for Zoe,


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like she is still getting lots of joy out of life - plus she is assigning herself jobs! She's an important girl and knows it!

I'll keep praying for Zoe that she remains stable and keeps the nasty stuff at bay.

HUGS


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Even though you're going through ups and downs as Zoe's body tries to heal, it's really nice to read about the good moments in there. 

Did they ever give you a firm and final diagnosis? I went through the thread but must have missed it.

Hang in there


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is so good to hear she is having good upswings  Sending continued good thoughts for you both.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It's so great to read that you had some good days! Continuing good thoughts from here!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure hope next week's tests bring good news. Meanwhile, good to hear that at least there are some good days in there.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Zoe keeps her good days into a string of good health. I am so sorry this happened to her.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> . . .
> Did they ever give you a firm and final diagnosis? I went through the thread but must have missed it. . .


After all the tests they determined that Zoe had an active Lymes infection. That's what she's taking the antibiotic menocyline for. While doxycycline is the traditional treatment, it's in short supply and very expensive. We've been told the menocycline is what's being used now. Her first symptoms were extreme lameness and lethargy and the lameness resolved within a couple of days.

After various tests they determined that she's experiencing kidney problems with possible causes being lyme nephritis, glomerulonephritis or amyloid nephritis. A kidney biopsy is the only definitive way to diagnose these conditions. Results from the biopsy aren't available for 6 weeks and Zoe was deemed not a good candidate. It's a risky procedure, expensive and treatment needs to be instituted before results are available. Apparently the vets can draw some conclusions from the way the illness progresses and the dog responds to treatment. Hence the need to recheck kidney values in a week or so.

We've thought active Lymes and kidney problems . . . it must be lyme nephritis right?? But the vets have been reluctant to agree with this saying it may well just be 2 different things going on. The specialist said she thought she detected some "wasting" in Zoe's back which would indicate that it was "chronic" rather than acute kidney disease. Interestingly the ultrasound done of her kidneys showed no abnormalities.

Anyway, the short answer is "no" definitive diagnosis but no question the result is kidney failure and the prognosis is poor. But it seems they're far from having all the answers on this.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed the antibiotic kicks whatever it is in the BUTT !!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We know what a rollercoaster ride you must be having with Zoe. It sounds like she's doing well in herself, and even little things like greeting visitors and going on little walks are all positive signs. I hope that the antibiotics start to work, and sending lots of positive thoughts for the kidney value re-check next week. How's she getting on with her eating? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

Praying for Zoe!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Reading your last update about the diagnosis just takes my breath away...such a hard time to just wait and see; treat and hope.

She is not as bad as she was and has her good days. God love the mailman and the baby! And maybe stock up on Milkbones! 

Remembering you both in my prayers. Love and a hug for Zoe.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> . . . How's she getting on with her eating?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Since having mirtazapine (an appetite stimulant) yesterday morning she seems hungry although she continues to be picky but a little less so today. Today she's had thin sliced deli ham with her meds, 3/4 of a salmon burger, some romaine lettuce (just the base she doesn't like the leafy green part), a few bites of deli turkey, some chopped up rotisserie chicken, a bunch of Charlie Bears and she just polished off a large milkbone biscuit. This is definitely one of the best eating days we've had. She even ate the chicken from her bowl rather than being hand fed. Here's hoping it will all stay down.

If things continue like this the next step will be to try to get her on some kind of balanced eating plan. The vet instructions were to just give her anything she would eat but avoid anything with too much fat. She's been unwilling to take any dairy including string cheese, which used to be one of her favorite training treats, or peanut butter which was also a favorite. For the most part she's rejected anything like rice, potatoes, bread etc. although that seems to be changing a bit.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Not knowing is so difficult, I continue to send good thoughts for you and Zoe. Glad to here she has perked up, and eating better. It is so hard when they refuse to eat.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased Zoe is eating a little better. Huge prayers and positive thoughts going out for you and your girl tonight!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Still praying for you and Zoe.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Zoe has been eating better. I hope that she continues to do well, give her a hug from me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When Andy had his bouts with GI issues it seemed his tastes seemed to be even more associated with the smell of it. He would usually give me a sad look for a bite of anything at all. The worse he felt during one of those bouts, the pickier he got. 

Something with a lot of smell, like Parmesan chicken breasts, would get his interest, when other food less pungent he usually gobbled with glee would get a sniff, then he'd turn away. 

Sending super positive vibes your way, and prayers towards Heaven


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny says Zoe should try some fish. It's yummy stuff, easy to digest, and low in fat  .


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I thought it was too good to be true and it was. Zoe continued to want food last evening so she had chopped chicken and shaved carrots for dinner and then begged for some lean pork we were eating. But at about midnight she lost all her dinner. I should have listened to that little voice that said her stomach can't handle all that food right now. Since she got sick I've just been very depressed about her condition but she seems ok this morning and was very excited about a certain person who came again to the door offering a milkbone.

Parmesan chicken and fish sound good. Will have to try them


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At the risk of driving you nuts repeating myself, the fish is very low fat and very easy to digest. Might be the best thing for a shaky tummy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that the fish works for Zoe if she has an upset tummy. We're thinking of you both and hope that you have a good weekend together. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Zoe - I hope you find the magic stuff to make her tummy settle down. Poor you it is so hard to watch your pup go through this. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts going out to you and Miss Zoe, it is so hard when they aren't well.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Checking on Zoe - how's she doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

also checking on Zoe....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. I am so sorry you and Zoe are going through this. Sending prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am also checking on Zoe, hope all is well x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi to you and Zoe and hope that she's doing okay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for your concern. Today is the day we've been looking forward to. I gave her the last minocycline this morning. :jamming: 

I'm really hoping that finishing the antibiotic will make a difference in her lack of appetite and throwing up but as I've been reading up on kidney failure, I've learned that those are typical symptoms. Her appetite at times seems a bit better. She'll now take milkbones and charlie bears, not all the time, but often. She took some string cheese the other day but then threw up 15 minutes later. Unfortunately what she'll eat one day often doesn't appeal the next. We had a little outing the other day and stopped at Petsmart to use their scale. Zoe weighed 54.5 lbs. She had been 59.6 lbs. on the same scale a few days before she got so sick and was 62 lbs. back in the spring. So she's lost 5 lbs. in the last month. To me she feels and her back looks alarmingly underweight.

We have an appointment with the specialist for Thursday. Her kidney values will be rechecked then. I will be trying to get advice on how to get some weight back on her.

On the plus side, she's made it through a month since she got sick. (I read that the survival rate for serious kidney failure is often 3 - 14 days.) Her energy level and interest in things seems improved. She has no trouble getting up and moving, trotting, even a little running. We've even done a little heeling out in the street although I have to say it's not very crisp. She has no trouble jumping into the car. Other than being sick to her stomach we've had no problems with accidents in the house and pee and poop are as normal as can be expected when she's drinking more water than she used to and eating very little. If a visitor didn't notice how thin she is they might think she's fine because she's very enthusiastic about greeting people with plenty of tail wagging.

It's hard to remain optimistic in the face of the prognosis but most of the time she just doesn't seem that sick and right now she's talking to me saying she wants to go outside, so I guess we will.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like she's holding her own...that's good. I love hearing about her excellent moments. Hope her tummy settles now that she's done with the antibi's.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's hoping for lots of better days for Zoe!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I cannot wait to read your posts in a few days, I am praying that her appetite picks up and her current anorexia is due to the antibiotics. Go have fun with her!


----------



## hermster6 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Vet today too!*

This is my first time on this site. TOday I found out my 6yr. old golden female, "Willow " has lymphoma . Her neck has 4 fairly large lumps which were needle biopsied and came back positive. I am devastated, I thought I was just bringing her in for some "fatty limpomas". I can't think...I'mshattered and I opted not for chemo. It was all so quick, I don't think I know everything I need to know. I took the Prednisone way, because they said it is quite costly, and she would probably only make a year. Please anyone and everyone counsel me. She does not act sick, runs, plays, loves. The vet said this treatment might stave off the cancer for awhile. She gave me time frames of 1 year with chemo, 3 months with the pred. 
Thanks, I'm holding my baby.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Hermster,_ so very sorry to hear about Willow. There are many people here who have dealt with cancers including Lymphoma in their Goldens. There is a whole section of the GRF dealing with cancer. You should start a new thread there so people will see it and give the advice you are seeking. Hoping for the best for Willow and you. 






hermster6 said:


> This is my first time on this site. TOday I found out my 6yr. old golden female, "Willow " has lymphoma . Her neck has 4 fairly large lumps which were needle biopsied and came back positive. I am devastated, I thought I was just bringing her in for some "fatty limpomas". I can't think...I'mshattered and I opted not for chemo. It was all so quick, I don't think I know everything I need to know. I took the Prednisone way, because they said it is quite costly, and she would probably only make a year. Please anyone and everyone counsel me. She does not act sick, runs, plays, loves. The vet said this treatment might stave off the cancer for awhile. She gave me time frames of 1 year with chemo, 3 months with the pred.
> Thanks, I'm holding my baby.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to read sweet Zoe is having some happy times and enjoying some treats!. Prayers and extra special wishes sent over, hoping she manages to eat a bit more and that you get positive news at the specialist appointment. Hugs xx


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hermster6 I am so sorry to hear about your golden. Lymphoma has also rocked this house The Z's have given you some excellent advice post a thread in the cancer section where more members will be able to give you some advice. You can post your thread from here
Cancer Information for Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums

The Z's, the fact that Zoe does not seem sick is awesome news. None of us knows what tomorrow will bring so just keep focussed on the blessings for today. 
Yay for no more antibiotics for now May you become brighter with each day Zoe girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hermster6 - So sorry to hear about your beautiful girl Willow.

I'm glad to hear that Zoe is doing the best that she can. It sounds like she's still sprightly and is enjoying herself. Great news that she has survived a month - here's to many, many more together  Sending lots of positive thoughts for her kidney re-check!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts for all the wonderful dogs struggling with illness......and for those that love them too !


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Zoe is off antibiotics. I hope this helps with her appetite. Fingers crossed for decent results when you go to specialist. My thoughts and prayers continue for you and Zoe!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to wish you and Zoe good luck with the specialist tomorrow, hopefully things will have improved. Let us know how you get on, and hope that she's had a good day today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping for good news tomorrow!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Just to wish you and Zoe good luck with the specialist tomorrow, hopefully things will have improved. Let us know how you get on, and hope that she's had a good day today.


 
Exactly what she said!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Positive thoughts and all paws crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

All the best tomorrow. Things are looking up


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow. We'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to all. I really appreciate your kind thoughts. Yesterday wasn't the great day I was hoping for. Lots of tummy upset so I dosed Zoe up with Cerenia and she wasn't sick today but poor appetite so I dosed her up with mirtazipine and by late today she seemed to be looking for things to eat but still very choosey about what she'll take. She's on a milkbone binge and this evening rejected a very nice bowl of chicken and rice with carrrots and broth topping but was willing to eat a little salmon and wanted the broccoli we were having. I gave her some but was afraid too much might be trouble. The last few days she's been interested in veggies. Too bad there aren't any calories in them. 

I was feeling optimistic the other day and bought her a new hedgehog toy. She's playing with it and managed to get a few grunts out of it. She's also watching for DH who's out at a meeting. I think he's become the favorite as he offers treats but never gives yucky pills etc.

Even though taking care of Zoe has been a preoccupation, other things need attention so we spent this afternoon out on the deck. I was scrubbing up the porch furniture and cleaning the deck. Zoe was taking her ease and watching the birds and bees.

Not sure what tomorrow will hold. In fact not sure when the results of the kidney value recheck will be available. Maybe a few days.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Holding you and Zoe in my thoughts for today - I hope you get good news!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just keep doing what you are doing and loving your girl. I will continue praying and check back later. Hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope everything went well today. Have been thinking of you and Zoe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We're back from the vet. Lab results won't be available for 36 hrs. or so. Zoe trotted right into the hospital and did her friendly meet and greet for anyone who was interested. The specialist thought she seemed good but noted her continued weight loss. She weighed Zoe at 57.2 lbs., not as bad as I had expected. Blood pressure perfect (with benefit of daily amlodipine). We just continue doing what we're doing but lab results may suggest adjusting or adding medication. When questioned on the likely cause of the glomerulonephritis, the specialist said the Lymes was the most likely cause.

Speaking of Lymes, I had Zoe out on a short walk before we went to the vet. As we were getting ready to go I looked down to put Zoe's leash on and see a *!%* deer tick crawling on the top of her head. We're starting to have a lot of leaf fall along the street and the ticks seem to thrive there. Zoe's on FrontlinePlus (one might say not very successfully). We tried Advantix a year or so ago but she had a negative reaction to it. The vet said we could try putting a Preventic(?) collar on her when we're out but to be really careful with it because they're very toxic. Anyone have any experience with Preventic?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I used preventic collars on Bonnie and Clyde before using advantix. They worked well for me and never bothered the dogs. But my dogs have also never had a reaction to advantix.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

will be anxiously awaiting the lab results with you. 
<<hugs>>


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for good lab results. Hugs sent over xx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that the specialist thought that she seemed good. Praying for some improvement when you hear back from them. It's so tough waiting. We had to keep running bloods on Daisy every couple of days to see if anything had changed so know how difficult it is.
Zoe sounds well in herself, perky and still keen to be out and about meeting people which are all positive signs.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Reuben was on Frontline when he got erlichiosis - the last time I've used it. Switched him to Advantix and never had a problem. I wish there were a better solution for our goldens - it's hard to spot ticks with their heavy coats. Give a hug to Zoe!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> We're back from the vet. Lab results won't be available for 36 hrs. or so. Zoe trotted right into the hospital and did her friendly meet and greet for anyone who was interested. The specialist thought she seemed good but noted her continued weight loss. She weighed Zoe at 57.2 lbs., not as bad as I had expected. Blood pressure perfect (with benefit of daily amlodipine). We just continue doing what we're doing but lab results may suggest adjusting or adding medication.


 
Well I am a big proponent of better living through chemistry, as long as it's legal. SOOOO happy the blood pressure is under control, that is fabulous! How is her appetite? Getting any better? Wanna see that weight start getting back up there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have used Preventic collars and have been happy with the results. They should not be combined with spot on drops if left on continually but usage while out where ticks can be a problem and removal an hour or so after coming inside seems to be okay.

I do know people who use both continually but I have been advised against it.

One thing you might want to consider? A dog blow dryer - just blow her coat outside when returning from a walk  Blows the nasties right off if they have not attached and if done on say a sidewalk, you could even collect the beasties and flush or drown in alcohol.



TheZ's said:


> We're back from the vet. Lab results won't be available for 36 hrs. or so. Zoe trotted right into the hospital and did her friendly meet and greet for anyone who was interested. The specialist thought she seemed good but noted her continued weight loss. She weighed Zoe at 57.2 lbs., not as bad as I had expected. Blood pressure perfect (with benefit of daily amlodipine). We just continue doing what we're doing but lab results may suggest adjusting or adding medication. When questioned on the likely cause of the glomerulonephritis, the specialist said the Lymes was the most likely cause.
> 
> Speaking of Lymes, I had Zoe out on a short walk before we went to the vet. As we were getting ready to go I looked down to put Zoe's leash on and see a *!%* deer tick crawling on the top of her head. We're starting to have a lot of leaf fall along the street and the ticks seem to thrive there. Zoe's on FrontlinePlus (one might say not very successfully). We tried Advantix a year or so ago but she had a negative reaction to it. The vet said we could try putting a Preventic(?) collar on her when we're out but to be really careful with it because they're very toxic. Anyone have any experience with Preventic?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking for lab results.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Got the lab results late this afternoon. The kidney related values were definitely improved but still indicating significant kidney problems. We're to continue current medications and try to work on the weight loss. She's to return in a month to have her kidney values rechecked.

I'm not surprised at the results. She seems better, perkier and better appetite but still far, far from normal. Her poor hips and ribs feel so boney. After taking the appetite stimulant she seems like she's anxious for food but then is very picky about what she'll eat, as in won't eat most things even if she used to love them or she ate them yesterday. I'm somewhat encouraged by the fact that her taste seems to be broadening. For the first time today she took a little peanut butter on a cracker and the last few days she's been taking some multigrain bread and milkbones have become a hit.For the most part she had been eating only meat or fish in small quantities with a few veggies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely improved - yah  Sounds like things are moving in the right direction and the meds are working and/or giving her body a breathing space to begin healing. I am so very happy for you & sweet Zoe for this improvement!

You probably already have, but have you tried absolute junkie food for the calories - things like Beef A Roni, that Kraft Mac n Cheese in a box etc. She would still need as much good food as she will eat but these things could help with calories.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to read things are headed in the right direction. 

Have you tried Parmesan chicken? Smell is most of taste. When I couldn't get Andy interested in his usual favorites I cooked things that had a strong odor. That seemed to work most of the time.

Continued healing and super positive vibes zooming your way


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to read that Zoe's kidney values have improved, and like everyone has said it sounds like you're heading in the right direction.

I know how difficult it is with the eating but you're doing a great job. I think we tried every food possible with Daisy. When she was at the emergency vets they got her to eat some tinned tuna, if you haven't already tried maybe give that a go. Another of Daisy's favourite foods was scrambled egg and rice. Sunrise's suggestion about the junk food is also a good one, you might just tempt her with a burger or something and it'll help get a few extra calories in her if she'll eat anything like that. 

It sounds like she's perky in herself which is great and shows that she's fighting. You're doing just brilliantly with her and fingers crossed that you can get some weight back on her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That definitely sounds encouraging. So glad her bloodwork shows improvement.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that the fact that they have improved is HUGE, even though they're still not good. At least you are heading in the right direction!
Sending continued good thoughts your way. The picky eating is so frustrating, we want to tell them to just eat, they need to eat.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So very thrilled to read that her labwork shows improvement, that is hugely wonderful. 

Wishing you lots of luck getting her to eat, and gain back weight. I know how hard it is.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to read of the improvement, I hope she continues on a path of well being :crossfing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to see lab work has improved!! I hope Zoe will start eating more for you real soon!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not the best of days again. A little sick first thing this morning. We tried tuna with some broken up bread for lunch. Zoe loved it but wasn't able to keep it down. . . sigh . . . It seems every time things are starting to going well we have a setback.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Zoe, It's so sad to read she enjoyed her meal but couldn't keep it down, hoping she manages to keep a little something down later. Prayers and positive thoughts sent over x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Not the best of days again. A little sick first thing this morning. We tried tuna with some broken up bread for lunch. Zoe loved it but wasn't able to keep it down. . . sigh . . . It seems every time things are starting to going well we have a setback.


Such a shame it made her sick if she enjoyed it  Hope that she will be able to eat a little something later.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel stupid asking, but are you giving Pepcid or something like it to settle her tummy? Poor Zoe and poor YOU! Praying tomorrow I a better day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hoping tomorrow is a better day for you and Zoe.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also hoping tomorrow is a better day!! I was just thinking...do you keep track of food she can keep down and the one's she can't? I don't know, but maybe it could help.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Lennap said:


> I feel stupid asking, but are you giving Pepcid or something like it to settle her tummy? Poor Zoe and poor YOU! Praying tomorrow I a better day.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Zoe gets famotidine (generic Pepcid AC) twice a day. I think that's pretty standard for dogs with kidney failure.

_SandyK_, There are so few things that Zoe's been willing to eat that it's pretty easy to keep track. I thought I'd try the tuna since a couple of people have suggested it. I think I will give it another try in very small quantity since Zoe seemed to like it but couldn't keep it down.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed that she can keep it down this time. I will have a think of other stuff we tried with Daisy. I remember turkey slices worked one time and we were that pleased that we thought we'd found something she'd eat. The problem was was that the novelty of something new wore off very quickly and she wouldn't want it again. Would she maybe eat a little bit of cottage cheese? We got some for Daisy but she wouldn't touch it, although I've read about other dogs loving it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's not getting worse...keep focused on that. Slowly getting better.

Try mixing just a bit of tuna with something she does like. Chicken? Maybe you can fool her with the fishy smell.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Did she have a kidney biopsy or is it assumed she has Lyme nephritis since she was positive for Lyme disease? Goldens do get a hereditary form of renal dysplasia. Enalapril helps, azodyl helps, epakitin helps... As does a prescription diet... So sorry for you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Did she have a kidney biopsy or is it assumed she has Lyme nephritis since she was positive for Lyme disease? Goldens do get a hereditary form of renal dysplasia. Enalapril helps, azodyl helps, epakitin helps... As does a prescription diet... So sorry for you.


Zoe hasn't had a kidney biopsy. Apparently it takes 6 weeks to get results, has significant risks and is quite expensive. Early on Zoe wasn't considered a good candidate. We've been told in the absence of a biopsy it's not possible to know for sure but at the latest visit the specialist said Lyme nephritis is the most likely cause.

Interestingly we've found that Zoe and _Holdaisy's_ Daisy, who was lost to kidney disease, have 2 or 3 common ancestors at about the 4th or 5th generation. Would renal dysplasia show up on an ultrasound? Zoe had one of those early on and it showed no abnormalities of the kidneys. She's on enalapril, amlodipine, very low dose aspirin and famotidine, with Cerenia and mirtazapine as needed for nausea and appetite.

She actually seems to be improving somewhat. She's been able to keep her food down the last few days and her appetite is slowly expanding to include more things . . . successfully had some tuna yesterday and fresh turkey cutlets with sweet potato have been a big hit. But she still refuses many things like rice, peanut butter and cheese. She definitely perks up when outside and had a mini zoomey the other day when I returned home from being out. Not surprisingly she doesn't have much energy for walks and can get very balky. I'm never sure whether it's uncomfortable for her to keep going or she's just being stubborn. She always seems to pause and stare into the yard down the street where 2 labs live. I think she's hoping for some play but they never seem to be out. 

We've been invited to participate in a therapy dog event in Sandy Hook, as I'm guessing Inge and Tess have been. I know Zoe would enjoy seeing all the people but I think it would just be too much for her. It's just starting to sink in that even if she pulls through this it's like having an older dog with health issues but she's only 5 yrs. old.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe has taken a very noticeable turn for the worse and is at the hospital. Not sure where things will go from here.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

On NO!!! My thoughts & prayers and with you and Zoe. 

Whatever the outcome I am sure you will do your very best for your girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you want candles?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Saying prayers for your precious girl x


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this 
Praying for healing strength, love and light for your beautiful Zo but also for you too.

Sunrise, candles are incredibly powerful during the healing journey. Thanks for starting the thread 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/232121-candles-zoe.html


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....  

We went through something similar with our Charmy... we think it was a hereditary condition like dysplasia as Janice suggested above. There were changes visible on an ultrasound though.... 

I hope Zoe pulls through and this is something that can be stabilized and cured. I'm praying very hard for you guys.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending prayers for healing and recovery.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So very sorry to read this - I feel so connected to you and Zoe since Remy has been experiencing kidney issues at the same time. I am worried sick, crying and wringing my hands with you.

I am praying hard, that they can make her comfortable and stabilize your dear sweet girl.

HUGS


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry-I hate Lyme disease. Praying for you and Zoe.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Praying for Zoe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I lit a candle for Zoe earlier, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Zoe has taken a turn for the worse  sending lots of prayers and healing vibes your way. Going to light a candle for her now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I am so so sorry. Sending many prayers and good wishes that she will pull through this and feel better.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Prayers for all of you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Really scary. I hope she is okay.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers for your gal, candle lit.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any word on Zoe?


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I hope it's nothing serious! Healing vibes coming your way!

Oops.. sorry she is hospitalized... I hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no....sending tons of prayers that she recovers from this set back. And major hugs for you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers. It means so much.

The last couple of days there seemed to be some swelling of Zoe's back feet and legs but over last night it became so pronounced that she hard a hard time getting up and moving this morning. Her neck and jowls were also very swollen and she was very sick to her stomach after her meds and a tiny bit of food. We're told these things are all associated with the advancing kidney problems. She spent a half day at the hospital getting some fluids, injected anti nausea med,etc. Uncertain whether the treatment will help her rally. We decided against more aggressive treatment of hospitalization for transfusion of human albumin which would have an uncertain outcome and carries a risk of anaphylaxis, to say nothing of expense.

She's just seemed very poorly today but managed to look happy to see us when the vet brought her out from the back to go home. And even though it's completely in character, I couldn't believe the way she had enough energy to kiss up to the vet while the vet was trying to explain the care plan to us.

So she's home and we're supposed to be monitoring her for signs of serious breathing problems, accelerated heart rate, pale gums etc. She still has very noticeable edema but could be slightly improved. It's very hard knowing that overall the kidney failure will advance and no one knows if this is just a bad spell that she will rally from or an acceleration of her decline.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

There are a lot of people from around the world praying and sending super positive vibes for healing


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am happy to hear that Zoe is home 
I can definitely relate to the mental torture of not knowing if this is just a bump in the road or something way more serious. Let's hope that you are over the worst of it for quite a long, long while!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for the update, am glad to hear that Zoe is back home where she belongs. Hopefully the anti nausea meds and fluids will help her to feel a little better and that it's just been a bad spell and she'll bounce back. Hope that you have a peaceful night with her and a better day tomorrow.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Glad she's home <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you for the update. I hope the fluids make her feel better, and she recovers from this set back. Many prayers sent.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for the update. I am happy she is home and will continue holding Zoe and you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Zoe is home. Hopefully the fluids will make her feel better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just catching up. I'm so sorry to read that Zoe is having such a bad time if it. But glad she is back home. Prayers are being sent.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So thankful that she is back home with you. Continuing to send prayers and hugs for you both. Hang in there, Zoe, you're such a fighter!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update, I know you must have millions of other things to do, but the update is very appreciated here. 

I am so glad you were able to bring Zoe home, and I continue to pray that she rallies and stabilizes. This roller coaster of kidney disease is just so hard!

HUGS


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How my heart aches for you and your beloved Zoe. I lost my dear Sabrina to chronic kidney disease that we fought together for almost five years and I know how agonizing it is to watch this disease progress.

There is one thing that I encourage you to do: insist that your vet send home an injection that you can give Zoe if she suddenly needs it in the middle of the night. I remember when Sabrina woke me at 4:00 a.m. on her last morning with us, plainly in distress. It was a blessing to her and to me that I could give her medication that eased her into sleep, so that she could rest peacefully until we got her to the vet for her very last shots. She spent those last hours at my feet, being gently licked by Joker, whom she had raised and who clearly understood the situation.

The end stage of renal disease is so hard. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.. It does sound like lyme nephritis. It is such a bad disease.. I hate that it can affect dogs so young. I hope this is a slight bump in the road. You guys have done and tried so many things to help her. Love her and spoil her (like you have been).. She knows you were fighting with her. Hugs**


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Prayers for Zoe, I can't lie I somehow missed this thread this morning. I had tears in my eyes by the time I was done. It is one of the hardest things we can go through not knowing how to help our Goldens. Many prayers and hugs your way.

Mike, Abby Lilly


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry about Zoe's set back, continued thoughts and prayers for better days ahead. Belly rubs to sweet Zoe.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad she's home, sending comforting hugs over and saying special prayers for you and precious Zoe x


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is she doing today?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*



TheZ's said:


> Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers. It means so much.
> 
> The last couple of days there seemed to be some swelling of Zoe's back feet and legs but over last night it became so pronounced that she hard a hard time getting up and moving this morning. Her neck and jowls were also very swollen and she was very sick to her stomach after her meds and a tiny bit of food. We're told these things are all associated with the advancing kidney problems. She spent a half day at the hospital getting some fluids, injected anti nausea med,etc. Uncertain whether the treatment will help her rally. We decided against more aggressive treatment of hospitalization for transfusion of human albumin which would have an uncertain outcome and carries a risk of anaphylaxis, to say nothing of expense.
> 
> ...


Praying for Zoe and you!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

inge said:


> How is she doing today?


Zoe had a pretty peaceful night. Not so true for me as I slept on the couch next to her, as I've done off and on over the last 6 weeks. Her edema varies but seems slightly improved. She has trouble getting up but once up has trouble laying down again. She hasn't been sick since she came home, has been taking water and has been able to get outside. We're trying to get her up and out every 4 hrs. or so. I was able to get her meds in her this morning but she's eaten almost nothing since she came home. I gave her mirtazapine at 11 am hoping to stimulate her appetite but haven't seen any signs of it working.

We're to have her rechecked by an internal medicine specialist tomorrow. DH has cleared his schedule to help since I'm afraid she won't be able to get into the car and it's very difficult if not impossible for me to lift her in. I'm not hopeful about the visit. I'm expecting it to be more lab tests and charges for a specialist visit to hear nothing new. Feeling very sad and hopeless about this today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thinking of you. Just not fair what is happening.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Zoe and understand exactly how you're feeling  Hope that she will eat a little something for you later on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry. It seems so unfair - I hate Lyme Disease! Stupid ticks.

Continuing to send good thoughts for the best possible outcome for all concerned.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you are feeling this way, but totally understand why. You are following a very difficult, if not impossible path. Please know we are all there with you - and know that you are doing everything you can for your precious girl.

HUGS


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry she's not having a better day. I totally understand your feelings. Hugs. And prayers for Zoe.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is such a scary thing, and I am so sorry you have to face it. Hoping every hope


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Zoe. 

I hope her Vet appt. goes well tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been away for a few days and wanted to check in on Zoe. I am sorry to see she has had some bad days. I hope tomorrows vet visit goes ok. Prayers continue for you and Zoe. I am sorry for these tough times.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prayers and super positive thoughts being sent your way from Nashville


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping and praying for some improvement.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope you had a quiet night and today ones well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Checking up on Zoe, I pray her vet visit is encouraging, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

Praying very hard for Zoe!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Thinking about the sweet girl. And you.
My best thoughts and wishes...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Checking in. Hoping your day is going okay. Love to Zoe.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Zoe today and hope that she's having a better day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Checking in on Zoe..


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is she today? How are you yourself?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We said goodbye to Zoe today. It was so very difficult for us. When I feel able I will make a posting with some pictures and the details of her too short life. For now we are engulfed in the emptiness but with reminders of her everywhere. I'm hoping Zeke has taken her under his wing and is showing her around a better place.

Thanks to all for your caring thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know. I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Zoe.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Zoe.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh no. I am so sorry for your loss and give you my sincerest of condolences.

Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very very sorry, it's just so unfair, please know my thoughts and prayers are with you all x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no  I am so very very sorry for your loss  absolutely heartbroken for you. We were all praying that she would pull through. Thoughts and prayers are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry! Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you at this incredibly sad time...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

I was so hoping we would have good news. Im so sorry for your loss. Many prayers and hugs are being sent your way.

Mike, Abby, Lilly


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm heartbroken for you guys. What a horrible thing. Prayers for you. <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this, Miss Zoe was way to young. My heart is breaking for you, and your family. Run free sweet Zoe!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. God speed, sweet Zoe.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. :'(
Wishing you lots of peace and comfort during this shocking time. Zoe was so lucky to have such a caring guardian.
Run ahead beautiful Zoe.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

NO! My heart sank when I read that she is gone. I'm so sorry, I know it was hard for you to go thru this and it breaks my heart that you had to say good bye. Rest in Peace, Zoe. So many of our puppies will be there to take care of you.

Darn. :-(


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You fought for her the best you could. 

Zoe's back in Heaven, running around with old and new friends alike. Where you'll see her again.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry, this is heartbreaking. I didn't even see this thread until just now. Sending prayers. ♥


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She was way too young. RIP Zoe


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so, so sorry...this morning I met a lady from Sandy Hook in the hospital, who told me how very special the therapy dogs have been in their community. I still remember the day we were there with our two girls...run free, little girl. Too young to go...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry.
"Whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there"
Run free sweet Zoe. No more sickness, no more pain.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh no... I'm so sorry.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. She was beautiful & so very sweet.

Run free sweet Zoe at the Bridge, I so enjoyed meeting you and you leave a memory in my heart.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry I hope the days ahead get easier for you. Sorry


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Heartbreaking news. So very sorry.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your Zoe. I was hoping so much that she'd come through on the other side of this awful disease. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss but know you'll see her again


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Zoe.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you loss. I can't think of anything else to say, this is just so tragically unfair


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

My heart just breaks for you and Zoe.
I added her to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-23.html


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh no. Just saw this. 
Poor sweetheart.
You both fought so hard.
So sad for you and her loss.
Robin


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh dear. I've been out of town and am just catching up on this thread and was so sad to see the news about Zoe. So heartbreaking for you. I'm so very very sorry.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your family. There's never enough time, but she was so young. My heartfelt thoughts are with you all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to say that I have been thinking about you as those early days are the worst  Hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss... Hugs to you!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Zoe. I just read your update.
I know how difficult time this is for you .
Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am just catching up on this thread, and just wanted to tell you how very sorry I am for your loss of sweet Zoe. I am sure that your sweet Zeke is looking out for her at the Bridge


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is one of the saddest things to happen over my years on the forum. Sorry doesnt even touch how I feel about your loss, and how unfair it is.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is one of the saddest things to happen over my years on the forum. Sorry doesnt even touch how I feel about your loss, and how unfair it is.


This is very touching coming from someone who has recently experienced such a difficult and tragic loss.

One of the specialist vets said that kidney failure is about the worst thing they deal with, worse for the dogs than the cancers. It's still incomprehensible that this could strike what seemed like a very healthy dog in her prime and completely completely debilitate her in 6 short weeks. She fought very hard, apparently many dogs with kidney failure last only a few days.

Zoe was such a beautiful girl. We really couldn't walk down the street without someone stopping to comment on her beauty. Even as we entered the hospital for the last time someone commented on how beautiful she was.

She had the most wonderful temperament . . . not an aggressive bone in her body and was willing to share her love and joy with anyone she encountered. At 5.5 yrs. she was just in her prime for her therapy work and we had plans to continue next summer in a read program we both enjoyed. Just recently we had been invited to return to Sandy Hook for a therapy dog event which we both would have loved. 

We both enjoyed training for competition obedience although my lack of experience prevented us from progressing very fast. It was a joy to see her work on the rare occasion when our trainer would use her to demonstrate something. An experienced obedience person commented . . . 
. . . that wonderful, super, girl, Zooey... She was a once in a lifetime dog . . . She was really special and she enjoyed working with you so much.. You made a super team.. That is so special and I know you appreciated her to the fullest..

We just miss her terribly, probably more so because although she was our second Golden (both of which were "once in a lifetime dogs") she was always an "only" dog. We feel like it's so hard to be without a Golden but none can replace her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's always too soon, but it's not usually this young, when we lose them. You have my heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing this terrible news about Zoe. I am so very sorry. I am sure she has met up with your Zeke and they are having fun together. Zoe will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Zoe...you will be missed.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in to let you know that my thoughts and prayers are still with you.
Your loss has lingered with me more than any other dog on this forum. I feel your emptiness. Right along with Zoe wish you the very best of luck with your healing journey.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. It just not seem fair. Zoe was young and truly beautiful.

Towhee's co-owner Barb was just mentioning how she wishes they would find a cure for Lyme Disease since we lose more dogs (in the Northeast at least) to the renal failure than from early cancer and it is tough on our beloved dogs. 

FWIW: I have learned over the years that no puppy or dog can ever replace one lost, but they do help fill the void and bring a new beauty and love into your life. 

I feel honored to have met your Zoe - she was all you say and more. 



TheZ's said:


> This is very touching coming from someone who has recently experienced such a difficult and tragic loss.
> 
> One of the specialist vets said that kidney failure is about the worst thing they deal with, worse for the dogs than the cancers. It's still incomprehensible that this could strike what seemed like a very healthy dog in her prime and completely completely debilitate her in 6 short weeks. She fought very hard, apparently many dogs with kidney failure last only a few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to say thinking of you and hope that you're doing okay. I really hope Zoe and Daisy have met up at rainbow bridge and are playing together as strong, healthy, young golden girls.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am incredibly sorry to read about your loss. It is hard to say anything when such a young dog is gone, not fair at all. Will keep you in my prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I was just catching up on this thread and couldn't believe when I saw the news . I am so sorry for your loss, it is so unfair - she was way too young. My heartfelt sympathies go out to you and your family. *hugs*


----------

